
MagicaVoxel – a free lightweight voxel art editor - rayalez
https://ephtracy.github.io/?src=hn
======
rayalez
Recently discovered this amazing app, allows you to create beautiful voxel
art. Very intuitive and fun to use.

I'm not affiliated with it, just sharing it because I think it's awesome and
more people should know about it. You guys will probably appreciate it even if
you're not into 3D art. Also it's really inspiring that it's an indie project,
and it's so damn good.

Author on twitter:
[https://twitter.com/ephtracy](https://twitter.com/ephtracy)

(he posts feature updates and shares examples of beautiful artworks made with
this app)

